# Kids react to Gameboy



## mrtofu (Jul 7, 2014)

deleted


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 7, 2014)

I swear i want to hit those kids for not knowing what a Gameboy is, they say they have DS too ! Hey stupid ! If you have a DS made before the DSi you can at least play GBA games on it !


----------



## frogboy (Jul 7, 2014)

That one girl that understood what it was right off the bat. I like her.

Other than that, I really dislike Kids React To.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 7, 2014)

the guy talking to the kids lied to them, there were rechargeable batteries back then, or maybe he was to young to remember that.


----------



## Celice (Jul 7, 2014)

The PS2, Xbox, and Gamecube are older than some kids are. Nothing's better than being on reddit and seeing DAE REMEMBER SPONGEBOB


----------



## Necron (Jul 7, 2014)

Me reacting to the fat kid: that kid is stupid.


----------



## Sefi (Jul 7, 2014)

People still watch this stuff?  Even after they put ads on the bullying suicide and school shooting videos?


----------



## GBA rocks (Jul 7, 2014)

Some reactions are too good to be true (the kids or their honeybooboo parents are obviously aware of what makes the show tick) and the whole routine is getting old anyway.

Kids shows for adults on TV are generally despised by (serious) television critics as they're considered a cheap display of kids' cuteness for the sake of it.

Not sure why on youtube that would be any different. It's not like cheap shots at cuteness or funnyness are the norm in the top channels on yout.......oh. I see.

At least some actual discussion can come out of the teens and elders react episodes. But this, it's just "awwwww they don't know what's a floppy disk how cute". We get it. Time to move on, 2013 is over, nobody remembers Psy and nobody wants to see a kid pretending to expect to download apps on a 25 years old plastic toy.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 7, 2014)

So sad, I practically picked up a gameboy and new exactly how to put in the game and turn it with out on without parental guidance smh kids these days, can turn on a phone and delete and download 101 things but you can't FIND THE DAMN POWER SWITCH ON A GAME BOY SHAME ON YOU.


----------



## GBA rocks (Jul 7, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> So sad, I practically picked up a gameboy and new exactly how to put in the game and turn it with out on without parental guidance smh kids these days, can turn on a phone and delete and download 101 things but you can't FIND THE DAMN POWER SWITCH ON A GAME BOY.


 

That's exactly the reaction they want you to have.

It's just the editing of the video and the kids playing along.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2014)

This is the rising generation huh? Sad.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 7, 2014)

1:23 made me sad.  I still have mine.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2014)

"Kids react"? More like "Kids overact" amirite


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 7, 2014)

To be honest, I was kind of relieved most of them actually knew of the thing. The device was pretty much discontinued (at least in it's original form) pretty much since they were born, so is it any wonder they're comparing it to smartphones?


The video also clearly trends towards sensationalism. I never saw that magnifying glass out in public, but they almost made it look as if it was a necessary option.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 7, 2014)

These videos are a cancer.

The only tragedy here is that the Gameboy had to be affected, and there's no amount of chemo that can save it now.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 7, 2014)

"Oh wait i've seen this case before, it's an iPhone case"
Temptation to kill is rising.
Also why expect them to know about this shit? People who grew up with the SNES probably wouldn't know/care about the magnavox odyssey, this is pretty much the same as that.
These kids were born 2004+ and the Gameboy was released 1989, 15 years before they were born.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 7, 2014)

Predictable, yet still somewhat entertaining. Glad at least some know it to some degree...
It's a classic man, a starting point and they at least should know it existed


----------



## XDel (Jul 7, 2014)

I find these videos to be really lack luster in that they fail to represent actual kid reactions as I have seen them in real life. 

I watched one where they put kids on an old Apple II e and the video was boring as hell. Also they bring up some rather "topical/trendy" issues which kids ALL know about now a days and do not find shocking, just as I didn't find them shocking when I was young and they were not main stream topics, I just thought they were odd and went on about my life. 

 Anyhow, these videos could be better, more entertaining, and more honest. Maybe the kids they select for these videos were just raised in a box or something, I dunno.


----------



## Flame (Jul 7, 2014)

the Asian kid at the end who brought a gameboy for pokemon red... his a bro. his no disgrace to family the interweb.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2014)

Why are these videos made again?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Why are these videos made again?


 

All that AdSense money.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> All that AdSense money.


 

Ah, that explains a lot  Heh.


----------



## XDel (Jul 7, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Why are these videos made again?


 
In order to generalize yet another generation.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2014)

XDel said:


> I find these videos to be really lack luster in that they fail to represent actual kid reactions as I have seen them in real life. [...] Maybe the kids they select for these videos were just raised in a box or something, I dunno.


Kids in these videos are picked for their overacting and affectation. The first series of videos might have been genuine, but half the kids from "Teens React" went on to play in movies and make music videos. Kids now are from drama clubs and they audition for a part on the show. I'm guessing typical genuine reactions aren't amusing, the makers want affectation, exaggerated disbelief and hamming it up. Some "reactions" in the video are very obviously scripted. 

Reminds me of the Goonies movie, with the pirate ship scene. The actors weren't shown the set beforehand, because the filmmakers wanted to capture their genuine reaction. But then one of them reacted with "holly shit", and the scene had to be redone


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2014)

Title misleading, should be "Acting Kids Act for Video"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2014)

I remember when I was trying to buy my friend's brothers for like 40 bucks because I really wanted Pokemon and Tetris. Hell, I still want a gameboy just to play tetris on it.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I remember when I was trying to *buy my friend's brothers* for like 40 bucks


  Dude. Spelling.


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 7, 2014)

Luckily, the kid with the glasses in the video restored faith in humanity. He knew what he was talking about.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 7, 2014)

"I feel sad for the people that played this in the past".


Excuse me??? Those kids, I fucking swear...

Gaming handheld is stupid, because u have to press the buttons and it doesn't feel the skin pressuing just like the Ipad...
OOOOhohohohoho, dat boy is dead.


----------



## XDel (Jul 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> Kids in these videos are picked for their overacting and affectation. The first series of videos might have been genuine, but half the kids from "Teens React" went on to play in movies and make music videos. Kids now are from drama clubs and they audition for a part on the show. I'm guessing typical genuine reactions aren't amusing, the makers want affectation, exaggerated disbelief and hamming it up. Some "reactions" in the video are very obviously scripted.
> 
> Reminds me of the Goonies movie, with the pirate ship scene. The actors weren't shown the set beforehand, because the filmmakers wanted to capture their genuine reaction. But then one of them reacted with "holly shit", and the scene had to be redone


 

Drama Club, that explains it.


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 7, 2014)

I am a stage hypnotist by trade and  an important phase early on in my show is to weed out the dead-wood and cull out, make room the volunteers only those who react ( by physical  movement/motion) with the greatest flair. Some reasons have to do with staging, some with the hypnosis and others with the inability of those in the rear of the theatre to see (minimal) physical action. In other words, as with pro actors ( in live theatre), the physical actions must be exaggerated in order for those in the back to clearly see and understand.... Anyway, i'm sure a similar technique is used for weeding out the unresponsive children, so only those responsive are used for the video... Yes, basically, editing...
One more thing, i'm in my 50's and my niece in her mid 30's had no idea what an NES or N64 system was... Though she had played a GameCube before.... As for me, I recall the intro of pong ugh!......


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2014)

Typical youtube attention seeking.

LIKE N SUBSCRIBE PLOX
LIKE MAH CHANNUL I LIEK BACK!!!!11!!oneone!


----------



## Dork (Jul 7, 2014)

>TheFineBros
Take that shit down.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> the guy talking to the kids lied to them, there were rechargeable batteries back then, or maybe he was to young to remember that.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but the DMG Game Boy was released in 1989 and the first generation of rechargable AA batteries was developed around the year 2000. Maybe you mean rechargable battery packs? Nintendo released one that looked like this and was external:


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but [...] the first generation of rechargable AA batteries was developed around the year 2000.


You are wrong.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> You are wrong.


[Citation Needed]? Sanyo and Enloop released their 1st Generation NiMH rechargable AA/AAA's in 2005, I'm trying to look for further sources, but I can't quite find the _"first rechargable AA battery"_.

*EDIT:* Nickel-zinc ones first became _"viable to manufacture"_ in 2000, but I've found some information on Nickel-cadmium ones which suggests that they were available at the time, so maybe he meant those. I remember having rechargables when I was a child, but those were R14's, not AA's - I can't quite recall what sizes were available around here.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> [Citation Needed]? Sanyo and Enloop released their 1st Generation* NiMH* rechargable AA/AAA's in 2005, I'm trying to look for further sources, but I can't quite find the _"first rechargable AA battery"_.


NiCd batteries have existed for decades before that. I'm trying to find a citation too but I know I used rechargeable batteries in the Gameboy, in 1990.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> NiCd batteries have existed for decades before that. I'm trying to find a citation too but I know I used rechargeable batteries in the Gameboy, in 1990.


See edit above.  I'm just trying to remember what _kind_ of batteries were available at this point and _if_ they were AA's. I have found info regarding NiCd and these were definitely available, although 600mA capacity didn't exactly blow anyone's mind - I'm guessing that's why Nintendo released that external monstrosity.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a GBA SP (Not the original Gameboy but hell it plays them) I'm pretty sure those kids would just bash the GBA if they were presented with one. Don't shit on the GBA, it was my first handheld ever and it was the best ! Even when i had the original GBA and that i couldn't see shit on the screen because i couldn't find a light source to see the screen ! But it was still the best thing ever for roadtrips ! I spent hours and hours playing Mario Kart on that thing too.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'd rather those kids be playing on a gameboy than a phone charging $100+ on their parents' credit cards over items that will only last as long as the servers will (a few years tops).  I can play all my favorite games from the past on emulators, on the real thing, or both; you can't do that with mobile games.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow, some of you guys are dumbasses.

They don't know what a Game Boy is? Big shocking news, they were born in the new millennium. How many of you big mature guys played a Spectrum? I did in Middle School, and I found it boring compared to what I had in 2004. Yes, I preferred my brand new PS2 compared to the Spectrum. Kill me.

Second, they are kids. They can do any statement out of ignorance they want, they are allowed. They didn't do it that much anyway, as some of them almost IMMEDIATELY recognized the BS we had in our childhood with that damn thing (no light, 4 AA batteries, tetris being boring as shit).

Really, I'm curious to see how many of you have had an Odyssey in the 90s for whatever reason and played the shit out of it. My brother and I had a SMS when I was 4 (1997), but when we got a PS1 the year after? Fuck you Sega.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 7, 2014)

I feel like these videos are made to reaffirm why I don't like kids.
Also reminds me that I grew up in the best era of gaming.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the DMG Game Boy was released in 1989 and the first generation of rechargable AA batteries was developed around the year 2000. Maybe you mean rechargable battery packs? Nintendo released one that looked like this and was external:



I know that radio shack had rechargeable batteries in the 80's, AA and C batteries that I know of.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> I know that radio shack had rechargeable batteries in the 80's, AA and C batteries that I know of.


Yeah, must've been NiCd ones, my bad. My brain farted and forgot that alkaline batteries are not the only rechargables in the world.


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Jul 8, 2014)

Why would you give a Gameboy to a kid and give them Tetris? Of fucking course they won't like it. I mean, yeah, they might, for 10 minutes and then get bored of it. Give them Pokemon or Super Mario Land 2 and every single one of them would have loved it. I'd feel sorry too for somebody who plays goddamn Tetris on a DMG screen.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 8, 2014)

Veho said:


> Dude. Spelling.


no mistakes. :3


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Silentsurvivor said:


> Why would you give a Gameboy to a kid and give them Tetris? Of fucking course they won't like it. I mean, yeah, they might, for 10 minutes and then get bored of it. Give them Pokemon or Super Mario Land 2 and every single one of them would have loved it. I'd feel sorry too for somebody who plays goddamn Tetris on a DMG screen.


I think you're greatly overestimating the appeal of Super Mario Land 2 or Pokemon on a green-and-black screen. They're still good games, don't get me wrong, but considering how blurry the screen was on the original Game Boy and how you had to sit on the surface of the sun to see anything _(it's probably even worse after years of LCD deterioration)_, I still believe the kids _might_ be partial towards the _*insert fancy new-fangled device here*_.


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I think you're greatly overestimating the appeal of Super Mario Land 2 or Pokemon on a green-and-black screen.


They way the video was made it looks like the kids think Tetris is the only thing available to play on the console. As a kid I'd find it boring as heck too. Yeah they'd prefer their new 3DS or iDevice, but it would leave a better game would leave a better impression on them, for sure.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Silentsurvivor said:


> They way the video was made it looks like the kids think Tetris is the only thing available to play on the console. As a kid I'd find it boring as heck too. Yeah they'd prefer their new 3DS or iDevice, but it would leave a better game would leave a better impression on them, for sure.


C'mon - kids can be dumb, but not _that_ dumb. They can clearly see that the system takes cartridges just like a 3DS does, I think they can connect the dots.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm not so against their reactions actually... they seem reasonable based on their context (with the exception of the chubby kid ..that one was annoying..)


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 8, 2014)

I like how the only one who knows about GB history pretty well, is the only one to say something about Android.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 8, 2014)

(Sigh) When I have kids, I'm going to make sure they experience the oldies


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 8, 2014)

I can proudly say that my 7 year old sister finished Pokémon Red


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 8, 2014)

Kids can't be this stupid, the difference of accuracy between physical buttons and digital is huge, I've played on iPhone before and most of the time that shit wouldn't do what I was pressing on the screen.

Okay sure, these kids weren't around when Game Boy was released but it's still absurd what they were saying, most likely it was scripted.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 9, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> *buy my friend's brothers*
> no mistakes. :3



It's not a spelling mistake per se, but it sounds like you bought your friend's brothers instead of your friend*'*s brother*'*s Gameboy. See the apostrophe? 

Anyway, I'll agree with Vipera; this isn't anything surprising.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 9, 2014)

EZ-Megaman said:


> It's not a spelling mistake per se, but it sounds like you bought your friend's brothers instead of your friend*'*s brother*'*s Gameboy. See the apostrophe?
> 
> Anyway, I'll agree with Vipera; this isn't anything surprising.



Right over your head huh?


----------



## GBA rocks (Jul 17, 2014)

This show officially jumped the shark.

Related


----------



## zeello (Jul 18, 2014)

I haven't seen this one (I saw the one with the old computer) and I wonder if maybe kids aren't really overacting it's just how they are taught to behave and how their parents actually talk to them



WiiCube_2013 said:


> Kids can't be this stupid, the difference of accuracy between physical buttons and digital is huge, I've played on iPhone before and most of the time that shit wouldn't do what I was pressing on the screen.
> 
> Okay sure, these kids weren't around when Game Boy was released but it's still absurd what they were saying, most likely it was scripted.


----------



## emigre (Jul 18, 2014)

tl;dr: GBAtemp collectively are old men who want the kids off their lawn.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 20, 2014)

zeello said:


> I haven't seen this one (I saw the one with the old computer) and I wonder if maybe kids aren't really overacting it's just how they are taught to behave and how their parents actually talk to them


 
Where's this from? I remember this from a film but can't name it right now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 20, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Where's this from? I remember this from a film but can't name it right now.


 
Back to the Future


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh yeah BttF2 and still better than BttF3.


----------



## zeello (Jul 21, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Where's this from?


 
I saw it on deviantart long time ago. artist is jollyjack

I had no idea it was a BttF reference


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jul 21, 2014)

Upon the watching of that video, I have the desire to Falcon punch half of those children.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the DMG Game Boy was released in 1989 and the first generation of rechargable AA batteries was developed around the year 2000. Maybe you mean rechargable battery packs? Nintendo released one that looked like this and was external:


I'd never seen the external rechargeable batteries; we had internal ones that replaced the backing to the battery holder.
this is the best picture I could find that had one in it:


----------



## Naridar (Jul 21, 2014)

Nintendo should make a "retro" handheld that plays GB, GBC and GBA cartridges and has a built-in webshop for buying games online (maybe downloading them to an internal memory or SD card). Kind of like the eShop but at a cheaper price than a 2DS for those who just want nostalgia. Or release a 3DS revision that has GB/C/A slots and put more classic and/or 3rd party games on the Virtual Console (Dragon Quest III, Pokemon RBY/GSC, Zelda LttP and Minish Cap,  FFI-II-IV-V-VI etc.).


----------

